# Difference between P8400 and T8400



## fuzzz (Jul 28, 2008)

i would like to know if there is a difference between the processors with the
' P ' prefix and the ' T ' prefix in Pentium Core 2 Duo processors for laptops


----------



## george101 (Jul 29, 2008)

P stands for Monteniva series which is Centrino2 and T stands for older centrino proc... however am not too sure....


----------

